# job wanted in upstate n.y.



## husky runner (Aug 19, 2004)

Experienced chainsaw operator with 4 husky saws , 326p5x powered pole saw , complete ppe and climbing gear looking for work with local tree co. or as independent on jobs.hard working
honest and top notch on sharpening and maintaining saws.


----------

